
The Female Mathematician Behind Modern Physics - taylodl
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/emmy-noether-theorem-legacy-physics-math
======
cozzyd
In grad school, one of my group's computing computers was named noether. I had
a chuckle when the sysadmin pronounced it "no ether".

